# Easiest way to add FTP/Telnet access to my Tivo Series2



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a series-2 Tivo. What is the most direct way to add Telnet/FTP access so I can instal Tivowebplus?
Thanks


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Tell us the model number of your tivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Sapper for Standalone, Zipper for DirecTV TiVos.

A TiVo with a TSN beginning with 5 or 6 will require a PROM mod.


----------



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a Series-2 stand-alone with my service # starting with 140.
Do I need to provide more information?
Thanks



rbautch said:


> Tell us the model number of your tivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That's all we need to know, you just need Sapper. It even installs TWP for you.


----------

